# Another Training Post



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Great post, thanks! I really liked your description of memory blind day and pattern blind day. Sounds like Winter is really coming along nicely!
In our training the other day, the "big boys" all overran the short marks. It was obvious that they had been training all long marks. We try to remember to mix up short and long marks, too.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Great description of the drills! Thanks!!! Sounds like you had a busy but productive day training and that Winter did very well. Well done.


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Sounds like Winter is coming along nicely. Thank you for the description.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks for posting this! Sounds similar to what I am doing with Scout on the pattern blinds. The only big difference is that we did the outside blinds first, then the inside. We won't mix up the blinds until after I'm as far back as I am going to go (need to measure, I am a poor judge of distance). Also, we put three at each stake. Good luck! Maybe we'll see you one day at a hunt test?


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Trying again.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

GoldenSail said:


> Thanks for posting this! Sounds similar to what I am doing with Scout on the pattern blinds. The only big difference is that we did the outside blinds first, then the inside. We won't mix up the blinds until after I'm as far back as I am going to go (need to measure, I am a poor judge of distance). Also, we put three at each stake. Good luck! Maybe we'll see you one day at a hunt test?


So you run 3 and 9 first and then 12?

I would love to see you at a test.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Yes. I am sure there are lots of ways to do it. And the noon pile is further away comparatively and harder since the other two piles when you are back far enough are in the dog's sight and memory.


----------

